

Intel Mac owner?  Please try Picasa with OurDoings - brlewis

Unfortunately the only Mac I have ready access to is PowerPC.  I really want to see if Picasa on the Mac supports picasa: URLs for loading buttons, if the web uploader API works, and if the pages I created that work with Picasa on Windows and Linux also work on a Mac.  Can someone please take a few minutes and try it?
======
brlewis
Unfortunately the only Mac I have ready access to is PowerPC. I really want to
see if Picasa on the Mac supports picasa: URLs for loading buttons, if the web
uploader API works, and if the pages I created that work with Picasa on
Windows and Linux also work on a Mac. Can someone please take a few minutes
and try it? <http://ourdoings.com/>

------
brlewis
My app: <http://ourdoings.com/>

------
joubert
Why would the CPU architecture matter?

~~~
brlewis
If Google used some non-Apple library in Picasa that included x86-specific
code, then they can't make a universal binary until that library gets ported
to the PowerPC. See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_binary>

